# Cheaper Vu Qube



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I recall some here looking at buying a Vu Qube, here is a web retailer that is selling them about $100 cheaper then Camping World. Never done business with them so do some checking before buying, but its a nice savings if you were wanting one of these.


----------

